#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианство и поднятие ветра

## DinDin

В темах по вегетарианству упоминалось о том, что от того что не ешь мяса может подниматься ветер. В чем это выражается? Как с этим бороться?

----------

Won Soeng (09.10.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

*Питание и поведение, успокаивающие расстройства ветра. Чогьял Намкай Норбу. Рождение, жизнь и смерть согласно тибетской медицине и учению Дзог-чен. Перевод с англ.— СПб.: Изд-во «Шанг Шунг», 2010.*

*(Зеленым выделю, что подходит лакто-вегетарианцам)*

Питание, успокаивающее расстройства жизненного начала ветер, включает в себя напитки и еду жирные, согревающие и питательные, такие, как:
*•   Рисовый суп.*
•   Костный бульон.
•   Баранина и конина.
•   Старое мясо.
*•   Фасоль.*
*•   Крапива.*
*•   Лук и чеснок.*
*•   Масло, выжатое из семян.*
*•   Сливочное масло.*
•   Костный мозг.
*•   Пшеница.*
*•   Грецкие орехи.*
*•   Патока из сахарного тростника.*
*•   Мускатный орех.*
*•   Корица.*
*•   Молоко.*
*•   Алкогольные напитки хорошего качества.*

Целебное поведение заключается в том, чтобы отдыхать и спать в тепле, при неярком освещении, сохранять расслабленное состояние ума, тепло одеваться. Полезно также придерживаться спокойного и расслабленного поведения, совпадающего с вашими желаниями, например вести приятные беседы, находясь в обществе добрых друзей, и иногда упорядочивать и укреплять энергию своих первоэлементов на долгое время, выполняя дыхательные практики в сочетании с движениями янтра-йоги, но не перенапрягаясь. Опираясь на эти разнообразные методы, мы можем полностью успокоить расстройства жизненного начала ветер.

----------

DinDin (11.10.2012), Osh (07.11.2012), Won Soeng (09.10.2012), Антончик (15.08.2013), Дхармананда (09.10.2012), Иван Денисов (12.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

*Симптомы расстройства ВЕТРА:* зевота и дрожь, потягивание, ощущение холода, постоянная боль в пояснице, в костях и суставах, колющие боли в разных местах, сухой кашель, ослабление шести чувств особенно зрения, беспокойное состояние, боль в кишках в голодном состоянии.
*Избыток ВЕТРА:* резкий упадок сил, спазмы, онемения, депрессия, пронизывающая, колющая, бьющая боль, ломота, запор, хруст в суставах, стягивание, задержка в теле отработанных материалов, возбудимость, жажда, дрожь, шероховатость кожи, пористость тканей, обезвоживание, суетливые движения, ригидность, вяжущий вкус во рту, изменение цвета кожи в сторону темного или красно-коричневого.    
*Недостаточность ВЕТРА:* слабость конечностей, недостаточность речи и энтузиазма, спутанность восприятия, увеличение количества слизи и образование токсинов (Амы). Сходны с признаками повышенной КАПХИ.

Подробнее тут: http://www.balzamsergeev.com/cgi-bin/go.pl?rus&const&s2

----------

Osh (07.11.2012), Won Soeng (09.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2012)

----------


## Kit

*DinDin,* в первую очередь вегетарианство должно быть продиктовано искренними состраданием к живым существам. 
Из этого сострадание и постоянного памятование о пользе не поедания мяса, ваш ум будет(по идее должен) пребывать в Саттва гуне, и никаких расстройств ваты не будет. Можете хоть сыроедением заниматься, в Саттва гуне весь ветер будет направлен в русло добродетели.
Но если пока это трудно, не поленитесь и прочтите любую хорошую книгу по Аюрведе. 
В ней будут даны советы по сбалансированному питанию, описаны конституциональные типы, их свойства, и многое другое.
На русском могу посоветовать книги издательства "Саттва". Например:
"Пракрити. Ваша аюрведическая конституция"
"Жизнь, здоровье, долголетие"
"Аюрведическая терапия"

Более того что бы определять для себя какой-либо тип питания нужно не просто "давить ветер" поедая тяжелые, маслянистые продукты, нужно знать вашу Пракрити (врожденный тип конституции), и уже исходя из него составлять свое меню. Иначе можно унять одно, но при этом расшатать другое. Это очень важный, ключевой момент. В крайнем случае, вы всегда можете вычислить по тестам вашу Викрити (текущий, нарушенный тип конституции), и далее, по симптомам, попробовать понять какая доша вышла из равновесия.

А вот эти продукты с расстройствами Вата нужно употреблять с осторожностью :
_• Лук и чеснок.
• Алкогольные напитки хорошего качества._ 
Ну может быть только настоящее натурально-сваренное пиво иногда, когда уж очень хочется выпить.
_• Фасоль._
Если слабый огонь пищеварения (у Вата-типа) то не стоит. Еще нужно указать какая именно фасоль, ибо она бывает очень разная.
А вместо:
_• Сливочное масло._
Лучше Гхи
_• Масло, выжатое из семян._
Растительное масло очень хорошо для расстройств Ветра, но тоже стоит конкретизировать какое.
В частности для расстройств Вата-доши очень хорошо подходит кунжутное, оливковое масло как внутренне так и наружно.

----------

Joy (09.10.2012), Won Soeng (09.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2012)

----------


## Joy

> В темах по вегетарианству упоминалось о том, что от того что не ешь мяса может подниматься ветер. В чем это выражается? Как с этим бороться?


Может. Маш + рис + гхи + красная чечевица в помощь =)

----------

Kit (10.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2012)

----------


## DinDin

Что такое маш? 

Почему именно красная чечевица?

Какие виды фасоли?

----------


## Kit

> Что такое маш? 
> 
> Почему именно красная чечевица?
> 
> Какие виды фасоли?


Если вы хотите быть вегитарианцем и при этом полноценно питаться, что бы у вас там ничего не поднималось и не опускалось, не поленитесь и прочтите любую хорошую книгу по Аюрведе.

----------

DinDin (19.10.2012), Joy (11.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Что такое маш? 
> 
> Почему именно красная чечевица?
> 
> Какие виды фасоли?


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C1%EE%E1%FB_%EC%F3%ED%E3
Красная чечевица из всех чечевиц - самая легкая и питательная.
Фасолью лучше не увлекаться. Из белой - суп хорош.

Все бобовые перед финальной термообработкой следует вымочить в воде в течение нескольких часов.
И не забывайте о специях: куркума, кумин, кориандр, асафетида  итп.

----------

DinDin (19.10.2012), Kit (11.10.2012), Osh (07.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2012)

----------

